# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  امنیت دیتابیس پس از اتچ شدن روی سیستم مشتری

## rezarko

سلام. همون طور که میدونید وقتی دیتابیس روی سیستم مشتری اتچ میشه کاربر میتونه به راحتی کد ها و اطلاعاتشو ببینه. خواستم ببینم راهی هست که کاربر نتونه کد دیتابیس و تیبل هاشو ببینه؟
ممنون

----------


## damanpak

فکر میکنم اگه واسه دیتابیس کاربر جدید(یوزر پسورد جدید) تعریف کنید کسی نتونه این کار رو بکنه

----------


## soft-c

خوب من این کار را می کنم ولی به راحتی بقیه کاربر ها می تونند با اتصال از طریق window autentication به جدول ها دسترسی داشته باشند .

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

اگه منظورت از کدها دستورات SQL هست که برای ویوها و توابع و ... نوشتی میتونی همه اونها رو رمزگذاری کنی که بعد اون خودت هم نمیتونی سورسشو ببینی و فقط اجرا میشن(یه کپی واسه خودت نگهدار)
در مورد اطلاعات داخل جداول هم اگه اطلاعاتتت خیلی مهمه و نمیخوای کسی دسترسی به اون ها نداشته باشه می تونی به صورت رمزگذاری شده ذخیره کنی که البته کارایی و سرعت پایین میاد

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> در مورد اطلاعات داخل جداول هم اگه اطلاعاتتت خیلی مهمه و نمیخوای کسی دسترسی به اون ها نداشته باشه می تونی به صورت رمزگذاری شده ذخیره کنی که البته کارایی و سرعت پایین میاد


 خوب اگه اطلاعات هم رمز نگاری بشه بازم فایده ای نداره..چون اگه یه نفر بیاد دیتابیس رو Attach کنه به راحتی میتونه کل دیتابیس رو بهم بریزه و رکورد ها رو پاک کنه..منم این مشکل رو دارم...من از نسخه Exprees استفاده میکنم.میخام یه چیزی باشه مثل Access که کاربر وقتی میخاد دیتابیس رو باز کنه ازش پسورد بخواد.البته پسورد ACcess که به درد نمیخوره..ولی کلا یه چیزی میشه مثل اون درست کرد؟

----------


## hassan19

چند وقته دنبال یه همچین کاری هستم ولی نمیدونم چطور تو SQL اینکارو میشه کرد..توی شرکتی که هستم و برنامه ای که باهاش کار میکنیم،قسمت پسورد کاربر رمزنگاری شده است..اگه کسی کدی رو داره که اینکارو میکنه لطفا بذاره تا تو پروژه هامون استفاده کنیم..خیلی ممنون

----------


## majjjj

> اگه منظورت از کدها دستورات SQL هست که برای ویوها و توابع و ... نوشتی میتونی همه اونها رو رمزگذاری کنی که بعد اون خودت هم نمیتونی سورسشو ببینی و فقط اجرا میشن(یه کپی واسه خودت نگهدار)


 سلام اینجوری هم که فرمودین نیست

----------


## Tiam121

اینو هنوز خودم تست نکردم اما فکر کنم اگر یوزر و پسورد جدید رو تعریف کنی و یوزر پسوردهایی که از نوع  windows autentication هستن رو پاک کنی مشکل حل بشه

----------

